# Green Algae on tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Is this good for rcs and crs? or should I just scrape them off the glass?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

RCS and CRS will not be able to pick the green spot algae off the glass, so you might as well scrape it off.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just scraped them out. I got a question, how many hours do I have to leave the lights on with just java mosses? I have it on 8hrs per day, but green algae are always blooming. Any suggestions?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is your lighting situation like?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Its 18w, and its turned on 11am~7pm but sometimes I wouldnt be able to turn the lights off because I go home late. Im also thinking about getting a light timer now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Which aquarium is this?

Is this 18W T8 lighting?

How far do you have the light away from the aquarium? Do you fertilize/have any CO2?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> RCS and CRS will not be able to pick the green spot algae off the glass, so you might as well scrape it off.


This is not true.
They will not clean glass like a scraper. But this algae is a good food for them.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

a green glass tank is actually a good thing for shrimp. The top breeders also keep their tanks green when keeping japanese pure red line.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

so its much better not to scrape them up? im probably thinking that I dont have too much plants in the tank and the light is too high.. does that even have a point? xD will reducing time of the lights on answer this green algae problem?


----------

